# arreglo de portatil



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

ola, tengo un acer que no arranca ni con el cargador ni con la bateria, he medido los pines de la bateria y los del conector del portatil y he visto que estan en cortocircuito, pero al abrir el potatil no he visto ningun componente puenteado ni quemado ni nada¿alguien sabe que podria ser el fallo?¿es algo comun?
la bateria y todo lo edmas esta perfecta, yo creo que sea alguna pista o algun componente pero no tengo ni idea.
agradezco ayudas


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Empieza por reemplazar la fuente/cargador por otro. Tambien puedes poner una fuente externa a la entrada de la bateria respetando la tension de trabajo y la corriente de carga.


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

he cambiado el transformador y he probado con una fuente externa pero nada, el problema que veo es que todas las patillas del conector del portatil estan puenteadas,


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Sacale una foto. Si tuviera todo puenteado se te hubiese quemado la fuente, saltado chispas.. olor humo..


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

al conectar el trafo original salta una chispa y huele a quemado, no lo tuve mucho tiempo por si acaso, en pricncipio pense que era la calvija, pero la quite y le saque 4 cable y aun asi dio chispazo y no fue


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Convengamos que no puede estar todo puenteado, porque asi no trabaja.. la maquina viene de otro tecnico? investiga..


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

el portatil se me estropeo hace un par de meses y no me puse a arreglarlo hasta hoy.
por cierto, no arranca ni nada, aunque esta todo perfecto, me refiero ala bateria, con otro portatil si va pero en este loq ue falla es dentro, repito que esta la clavija puenteada el positivo y el negativo


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

sube una foto de lo que esta puenteado


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

no se donde esta puenteado exactamente, pero yo mido entre los dos puntos del bloque e conexion del cargado y despues entre los pines de la bateria y el bloque del trafo, o entre los pines de la bateria, en cuanto pueda cuelgo fotos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Cuando dices cortocicuito, que estas midiendo? 0 ohm? prueba en voltaje. Conecta el transformador y mide si sobre los pines le llega al menos la tension de trabajo, lo mismo al accionar el encendido del pc.


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 13, 2010)

ya lo he probado y no da tension en ningun pin de la bateria.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Busca el fusible.. y procede en hacer un analisis de revision. Como dejo de andar?


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

¿el fucible interno?¿como pueda saber cual es, ? lo he abirto y solo veo microcomponentes pero nunca he visto un fusible de ese tamño asi que no se como es¿que aspecto tendria?
he medido la bateria y en ningun pin del portatil hay corriente.
dejo de funcionar un dia,  lo encendi y al cabo de un rato se apago todo sin mas, probe a encender otra vez pero no arrancaba nada


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 14, 2010)

Antes de seguir te recomiendo los pasos de oro:

Imaginate por donde entra la corriente y sigue el circuito lentamente y busca lo siguiente:

Polvo o manchones  encima del circuito impleso que nos indicaran aceite de los condensadores electroliticos

Componentes brillantes o con 1 verruguita (calentones)

Busca soldaduras con colores raros, tirando a gris

Zonas del circuito impreso de distinto color (calentones)

Revisa con especial atencion las zonas que los usuarios puedan manipulas, conectores, interruptores... (la gente es muy bruta y rompe pistas)



Como minimo pasate entre 2 a 5 minutos con una lupa y una buena luz, no son 5 minutos perdidos sino media hora ganada.


Todos los portatiles llevan fusibles por eso es raro que te de cortocircuito porque se fundirian.

Digamos que entre la bateria/alimentador y el circuito regulador hay un fusible o como minimo una inductacia que no aguantaria el amperaje que puede dar la fuente/bateria.

Los fusibles pueden ser unas pequeñas piezas metalicas plegadas, unas resistencias SMD grandes pero planas (laminas) de color verde o amarill.


Si te da un valor muy bajo revisa los transistores mosfet QXXX.


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

ya mire lo que me dices, la clavija la quite tras muchos intentas y saque los cables, pero aun asi nada.
mire la pista, pero no encontre rastro de ella, no se si ira entre las dos placas o que pero no tiene pista exterior visible, solo tiene el coper area y en donde van las patillas lleva un punto para estañar pero no toca con nada, es decir: las patillasvan como soldadas a la fibra de vidrio
podrias explicarme lo de los usible y los transistores mejor, a ser posible con imagenes? es que aun no entiendo mucho de elctronica


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

Primero lo primero, la fuente funciona? porque si no funciona ademas de no prender la portatil no cargara la bateria..


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

si, funciona perfectamente, ademas he probado con otro trafo igual y tampoco iba, me voy a poner a desmontarlo ahora y mira a ver los fusibles ¿podriais poner alguna foto de la apariencia de los fusibles? nunca he visto uno de esos smd o los pequeñajos, no se como se llaman


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

Y sobre el conector mediste la tension que entra al equipo? y las primeras etapas? La tension del transformador llega a los pines de la bateria para que la carguen?


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

no se si me estoy explicando bien: a la clavija el transformador llegan los 19 que usa.
en la clavija del portatil no registra tensionj, pero da chispazo cada vez que  enchufo en trafo, en los pines de la bateria tampoco da tension


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

El chispazo es hasta que conectas el cable y despues? sobre los pines del portatil? tienen que estar los 19volts sino tenes en corto el conector te calentaria la fuente hasta quemarse o saltar el fusible si lo tuviera..


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

me lo imagine y quite el conector del portatil, saque los cable y aun asi da chispazo y tampoco enciende, de momento probare a cambiar los fusible por si es que alguno esta mal y se ha puenteado(no creo que sea posible).
quado revise todo ya comentare a ver que pas´´o


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

El problema es que tenes un corto sobre el conector o en la primer etapa.. y desde los pines de la bateria suponiendo que sea de 12 volts si le colocas una fuente externa de 12 volts respetando la polaridad que pasa?


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

tiene 7 pines y no se cuales son de tension, tuve que medir todos al principio pero no me soluciono nada.


----------



## superpower (Feb 14, 2010)

Podrias pasarnos el modelo de notebook decis que es una Acer ,pero no el modelo.
Tambien comentas de que una fuente tiene olor a quemado mediste esa fuente?
Tal vez esa fue la que provoco el problema.
Probá desconectando el disco rigido-lectora de CD, memoria, placa inalambrica si es que la tiene, y luego conectala a ver que pasa. Pero si no tenes tension en el conector de entrada.como te dicen: tenes un corto o bien circuito abierto.
pero si no `podes mandar fotos por lo menos pasa el modelo, que tal vez alguien del foro tenga una igual y te pueda ayudar.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Si perdon, llevo intentando acordarmde poner el modelo mucho y aun no me he acordado... ahora lo apunto y lo pongo.
he probado a encenderlo teambien solo con la placa base, pero no iba ningun ventilador ni nada que se suelen encender al arrancar el pc.
la fuente esta bien, lo he comprobado 7 u 8 veces voy a probar a cambiar fusibles, pero el problema que veo es el corto eentre el positivo y en negativo del conector del portatil


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

Mide con el negativo sobre alguna chapa que veas del portatil y el positivo contra los 7 pines a ver cual tiene y cuanto.


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 15, 2010)

voy a prbar hoy, ya saco unas fotos cuando acabe y comento mis mediciones y resultados


----------



## Daniss1 (Jul 7, 2010)

he estado siguien los componoentes desde en conector hasta el interior del portatil y he visto que hen unos pequeños smd de color amarillo desgastado no se pueden medir nada de resitencia, he encontrado otros 5 o 6 componentes similares en los que me ocurre lo mismo, no llevan referencia alguna, no se si son los fusibles que comentabais o si son resistencias, en el caso de ser resistencias no se como se pueden saber los valores al no llevar ninguna referencia, he localizado tambien componentes similares  con resistencia 0, supongo que seran puentes, pero tambien hay resistencias que no varian en nada mas que el tamaño respecto a estos puentes, por lo que me biene la duda ¿los componentes que no se pueden medir estan estropeados??como puedo sustituirlos?

alguien me puede poner una imagen de los fusibles smd, no se como son para medirlos y comprobarlos.


----------

